# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Starting my journey to become a Comic Artist

## scottstrachanartist

Hi all,

My name is Scott Strachan and most of my adult life I've been working in a job that provides me with little satisfaction. I've always been creative and enjoyed comics, so at the start of 2016 decided if I was going to have a fulfilling career then I'd have to work at my passion and follow my dreams to become Comic Artist.

Now, although my traditional drawing skills are quite good (or so I like to think), until this year I had little to no experience of working digitally, so I've read countless books and watched thousands of tutorial videos and I am now starting to produce work of a decent standard - or so I thought until I viewed other's work online!

I am currently working on a Deadpool vs UFC comic as a project to work on improving my skills, and hopefully on completion it will be good enough to serve as a portfolio.

If some of you talented artists with more experience, and comic fans in general, could take a few minutes to review my work and offer some positives / negatives, and parts which I can improve and work on - it would be very much appreciated!

Thanks in advance, and have a great day!

Deadpool p1 facebook.jpg

Deadpool p2 facebook.jpg

Deadpool p3 facebook.jpg

----------


## Johnrap

How were these pages created?

----------


## scottstrachanartist

> How were these pages created?


Hi John,

I used Procreate on the iPad Pro with Apple pencil and sketched the pencils first, then inked, and then coloured all on Procreate. The resolution can be set high enough on the iPad Pro so that the quality is still good for printing (or so I'm told). Either way it's a fantastic app, and I love playing around with it!

I then imported the images into Manga Studio and placed them into panels that I'd created. I would next use the lettering, and various effects tools in MS to bring them hopefully to life.

I've heard the latest version of Manga Studio is good for colouring also, so I'll need to give it a try!

----------

